# frog in upper right corner



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

This might sound stupid, but I was wondering what the frog in the upper right corner of the banner is? It looks pretty cool. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

i think its a pumilio 'blue jeans'

you are talking about the DendroBoard banner, right?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, it's orange with blue legs. Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

see the second row of photos on the page below

http://pumilio.com/gallery/pumilio/thumbnails.htm


----------

